# MF 1433v



## Tudorp (Jul 18, 2018)

Hey guys, I just acquired a 1433v and noticed there is not a lot of info on them on the internet. There is some, but not as much as I had hoped. There is no specific issues with it, I just like to learn as much about things as I can. Does anyone know where I could get a service manual for one of these? Anyone else here have, or know about these 1400 series compact tractors? Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Here is just one of the vendors: http://www.ssbtractor.com/tractor_manual_display.cgi?m=Massey Ferguson&o=1433V & 1440V

Here is a source of information: http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/003/8/7/3872-massey-ferguson-1433.html

The Iseki tractors sold by AGCO have been very reliable. I have a slightly larger model originally sold as a Caterpillar Challenger, it has been an excellent and very durable tractor.


----------

